# Gewerbeanmeldung - "Angemeldete Tätigkeiten"



## Calimero1975 (3. Januar 2007)

Hallo zusammen,
möchte demnächst ein Gewerbe anmelden und hab mich auch soweit schon kundig gemacht.
Was mir noch ein bisschen Kopfzerbrechen verschafft ist der Punkt "Angemeldete Tätigkeiten".
Ich weiss nämlich nicht so recht was ich hier so reinschreiben kann.
Meine Tätigkeiten sind recht vielseitig und teilweise finde ich hierfür auch keine Oberbegriffe dafür.
Was ich eintragen lassen möchte wäre:
Webdesign, Internetdienstleistungen, Web-Hosting, Online Handel (z.B. Ebay, eigener Internetshop), Restauration von (Antik-)Möbel, Herstellung und Verkauf einfacher Möbel, Gegenstände (Regale, Vogelhäuschen, ...),  PC-Reparaturen

Ich weiss, es ist recht umfangreich und vor allem auch alle möglichen Richtungen. Haupttätigkeit wäre hier das Webdesign.
Bei Online-Handel weiss ich nicht in wie weit ich mich hier spezialisieren muss, ob es reicht, schlicht weg Online-Handel anzugeben, ohne Angabe einer speziellen Hauptrichtung.
Meine grosse Leidenschaft ist das Restaurieren antiker Möbel, kann ich das so angeben?
Was kann ich dort angeben, wenn ich auch gewisse Teile selbst anfertige, wie z.B. versch. Regalsysteme (CD-Regale, DVD-Regale, usw.).
Gibt es einen Oberbegriff für PC-Hilfe, bzw. Reparaturen

Wäre euch sehr dankbar für eure Hilfe.


----------

